# Solved: How Do I extract a .exe file



## kickrz

Hello. I just had some pictures taken of my daughter and the guy put them onto a cd for us, but the pictures are all in a .exe file, so when I clcik it, it will cycle through all the pics. I would like to take them all out of the .exe file and keep them in a folder to view seperate.

Any help guys would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## jiml8

You didn't provide a great deal of information here.

I am guessing but I suspect that the .exe file is a self-extracting zip file. If so, then the file extracts the pictures to a temporary folder someplace, then runs some viewer program (probably also in the temp folder) to show the pictures.

If this guess is accurate, then there is an excellent chance that you can open the .exe using Winzip and will find everything there. Almost certainly you will also find those pictures already extracted in one of your temp folders. It may be that the player deletes all that stuff when it shuts itself down, but more likely everything remains in the temp folder.


----------



## Squashman

Kind of an odd setup. Wonder why they would do it like that.


----------



## kickrz

I tried openeing it with winzip and it tells me that in cannot open the file because it does not appear to be a zip file. If this file is a self extractiong file then it is either not in standard zip format or the file is corrupt.

Anything else?
Tried Winrar also, and no luck. It said no archive found


----------



## lotuseclat79

kickrz said:


> Hello. I just had some pictures taken of my daughter and the guy put them onto a cd for us, but the pictures are all in a .exe file, so when I clcik it, it will cycle through all the pics. I would like to take them all out of the .exe file and keep them in a folder to view seperate.
> Any help guys would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank You


Hi kickrz,

I suggest you call up "the guy" and find out what application they used to package your photos onto the cd, and then let us know what it was - maybe, someone will know what to advise you to do then.

-- Tom


----------



## kickrz

He is no longer around. He gave the disk to a third party to give to me and now he is gone back to his home land


----------



## jiml8

Squashman said:


> Kind of an odd setup. Wonder why they would do it like that.


I was only guessing. I have seen it before.


----------



## jiml8

kickrz said:


> I tried openeing it with winzip and it tells me that in cannot open the file because it does not appear to be a zip file. If this file is a self extractiong file then it is either not in standard zip format or the file is corrupt.
> 
> Anything else?
> Tried Winrar also, and no luck. It said no archive found


Search your temp files. If you don't find anything, then search your temp files while the program is up and running.


----------



## kickrz

I ran the exe and went into my windows temp file and see nothing. Also did a search of what I thought might be one of the file names and nothing. There has to be a way, it's not like this .exe is a huge program. It is a slide show. It does show it as being an application.


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *kickrz*

Do you have any photo editing programs?

Copy the .exe file to the hard drive and see if you can open the file using a photo editing program if you have one available.

Or, try Irfanview: www.irfanview.com
In Irfanview,
File > Open
Change the Files of type to: *EXE/DLL/CPL - Files*
Browse to the location of the copied .exe file.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## kickrz

When I open it in infranview as an .exe file it just pulls up the icon of the .exe file. I renamed the file show.dll and tried again. Same thing.

All I get is the tiny picture of the icon for the .exe

Any other suggs?

Thanks again


----------



## EAFiedler

What operating system are you using?

Do you have Office installed with Power Point?

What do you have in your arsenal that deals with pictures?


----------



## jiml8

It has to be extracting the images to some place. I suppose it could be extracting them to RAM and immediately running them, but on the chance that it isn't doing that, try running filemon while starting it. Filemon will tell you all disk accesses. You'll see a LOT of stuff, but if those images are stored someplace, you'll see it.

http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/filemon.html


----------



## sekirt

> There has to be a way, it's not like this .exe is a huge program.


 If it isn't a huge program, are you sure the pictures aren't in a folder somewhere on the CD and the .exe viewer is just bringing them in one at a time?

It might take you awhile but you could take a sceen shot of each picture using Irfan and save it as a JPG (or whatever you want).

sekirt


----------



## Elvandil

That is probably an exe produced by one of those programs that creates standalone slide shows. Try right-clicking the exe and looking at its properties to see what imaging program was used to make it.

Is there any logo or anything that you can see during the presentation that would indicate a company name? What about any adjustments that you can make for the speed, etc. Are there any "About" options?

Chances are that if you found the program that made it, it could be decompiled by that program.

Here are a couple that make such files, but there are very many like them, so we'd need to narrow it down:

http://www.verticalmoon.com/products/swfnslide/swfnslide.htm
http://www.graphicregion.com/photoslideshow.htm

You could also just capture the image with a screen capture app like HoverSnap. I'd suggest saving in bmp format so as not to lose too much image information in the capture process.


----------



## DoubleHelix

When you installed WinZip, what options did you see in the WinZip context menu when you right clicked on this EXE file? Did you see Add to Zip... or Extract to...?


----------



## kickrz

When I right click on the exe file I get Add to Zip, Add to Show.zip and zip and email show.exe.

I also tried to do a print screen during the slide show but it says "Author of current presentation does not allow copying of any graphical information"

Starting to sound like I am SOL 
Hopefully there is still away but I am guessing I am stuck with it!

Thanks Again for all the help though, I really appreciate it.


----------



## brendandonhu

Any chance you can upload this exe file?
I'd like to take a crack at getting the files out (in a few days when I can get to a Windows computer anyway.)


----------



## kickrz

I would have to let you know. These are pictures of my husband and daughter so I would need his approval. I will post tomorrow morning and sned you the exe file if it is ok with him.

Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu

Ok. I just want to play around with a Hex Editor and Resource Hacker to see if I can get the pictures out.


----------



## sekirt

> I also tried to do a print screen during the slide show but it says "Author of current presentation does not allow copying of any graphical information"


Did you try "Capture" with Irfan?
Options->Capture.

sekirt


----------



## Surreal2

Just to recap a point made by sekirt...if the .exe file isn't large, are you sure it actually contains all the images rather than accesses them from another folder on the CD? Have you tried exploring the CD in Windows (including setting the options to view hidden files)?


----------



## Surreal2

kickrz said:


> I also tried to do a print screen during the slide show but it says "Author of current presentation does not allow copying of any graphical information"


Hmm...'the guy' has protected the images from being copied?

Is that just a 'sample' CD (like old contact sheets) provided so you can review all the photos (perhaps at low res which might explain the small file size) and select those you want to buy?

If he's a pro photographer he'll have various types of agreements for clients, but ultimately will retain the copyright (that's why you have to pay again for a new set if the wedding photos get destroyed).

What agreement did you think you had with him? If you paid for receiving a full set of photographs from the shoot, maybe he mistakenly loaded them into a 'sample viewer' program instead of just burning them to the CD.

You say he's gone back to his home land. But can't you still get in contact with him - either directly (is there any contact info on the CD or label?) or through the 'third party'? If he's a pro it would be very odd if he didn't remain contactable by clients...he'd risk missing out on repeat orders.


----------



## kickrz

I appreciate all the help and sorry for taking so long to reply, my computer was down from a recent storm. The problem has been solved and I thank you all again.


----------



## EAFiedler

How was it solved *kickrz*?


----------



## kickrz

Sorry solved because we were able to get a hold of the guy and he is sending us a copy of the cd with the pics laid out as it should be.

Thanks


----------



## Elvandil

kickrz said:


> Sorry solved because we were able to get a hold of the guy and he is sending us a copy of the cd with the pics laid out as it should be.
> 
> Thanks


That was a bit thoughtless of him to begin with, but glad it worked out for you.

If you ever find out what program was used to create the exe, please let us know. These are very handy, self-contained slide shows that make it easy to send the entire presentation to someone else. But they are not a substitute for the original pictures.

If this is solved to your satisfaction, please use the Thread Tools above to mark the thread.


----------



## rachale

i have the same problem..i need to be able to extract pictures from a slideshow that is in .exe format, i tried irfan view, i downloaded the programs, and i still cant find a way. any other suggestions??


----------



## Zeroday

Why so much Hub-bub about it.

It is not very complicated, try right-clicking on the file and naming it to whatever.zip


----------



## WhitPhil

Zeroday said:


> It is not very complicated, try right-clicking on the file and naming it to whatever.zip


Why should that work?

Changing the extension from EXE to ZIP doesn't turn the file into a ZIP file.
It just makes a file that is an executable, have a ZIP extension.


----------



## Zeroday

Okay, well... If the pictures were originally pictures.. then the guy converted it to a .exe and sent it too him, then he can just copy the .exe to his hard drive, and rename it too .zip, and then extract it.

It always works for me. Don;t see why it wouldn't for him.

Unless, of course the guy that gave it too him used a special converter, or had a special program to view the pictures.


----------



## rachale

it clearly won't let you right click and save the file. that won't work.


----------



## WhitPhil

Zeroday said:


> If the pictures were originally pictures.. then the guy converted it to a .exe and sent it too him, then he can just copy the .exe to his hard drive, and rename it too .zip, and then extract it.


If the file is an EXE and when you double click on it, it runs and in the process displays the pictures, the file is obviously an executable and NOT a zipfile.

Thus, changing the extension from EXE to ZIP does NOT make it a Zipfile.

It just makes an file that was an executable, now have a ZIP extension.

I don't see how this could ever work for you. If it does, then the EXE file you are renaming is not really an executable, but rather a ZIP file. Why one would want to do this, I don't know!


----------



## Zeroday

We are all different here, with our own methods 

As a last resort, if all else fails (And he is able to at least view the pictures on his computer screen) then he can use Print-screen to capture his screen and paste it into paint and then edit all but the picture out.


----------



## WhitPhil

Zeroday said:


> We are all different here, with our own methods.


That's true.

But I still don't know anyone with the power to make an EXE into a Zipfile by changing the extension!


----------



## Hughv

WhitPhil said:


> That's true.
> 
> But I still don't know anyone with the power to make an EXE into a Zipfile by changing the extension!


Santa can!


----------



## WhitPhil

Hughv said:


> Santa can!


True! LOL

But, that's just a "sleigh"t of hand!

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Hughv

Oh deer!


----------



## theonlywalks

zeroday im sorry but i had to create an account just to say how baffled i am at your stupidity. do you know what a file extension is?? if i take a .doc file and name it to a .pdf do you think its going to turn into a pdf??

if u take something.exe and rename it to something.zip that tells the computer to consult Winzip to open the program. Winzip will try to then open it and go DUHHH this isnt a ****ing zip file.

furthermore i never understand why people reply with stuff that doesnt help the person who asked the question.

- hey guys how do you extract the pics from an executable file?
- some idiot: have you tried contacting the guy who made it?
DUDE he wants to know how to extract the pcitures. PERIOD. its the principle of it. How do you extract images from an executable file? i dont know either, but i would like to know.

do you get what im saying? i ran across this thread and i got no help. if you dont know the answer, then dont say anything. cause you wasted my time.

heres an example:

- hey this file wont open, how do i open it?
-- have you tried calling microsoft?
--- have you tried hiring someone to come over to your house?
---- have you tried finding a new file and try and open that?

just answer the ****ing question that the person asks alright you ****s.


----------



## Hughv

Well now, theonlywalks, that's a bit harsh. I'm afraid you've driven this "advanced" user to quit the forum:
"This is sort of a farewell.
I have decided to quit the forum. And could somebody give me direction's on how to delete this account? ".


----------



## sskarbinski

Easy and quick way to extract exe which actually works download universal extractor install it then right click on the exe and press uniextract here and its that simple.

tested working


----------

